# Geologist says California will be hit with quake on 3/19, is wrong



## UX7 (Mar 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8eB-vn23bw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



> As the Japanese continue to cope with the devastating effects of the Sendai Earthquake, a retired geologist and an engineer warn that the chances of yet another temblor or temblors in other parts of the world are significantly increased.
> 
> Within days of the Sendai event, retired geologist Jim Berkland began sounding warnings that another earthquake could occur, specifically in California or off its coast, on or about March 19. Berkland has a remarkable reputation for earthquake forecasting; in fact, many credit him with predicting the Loma Prieta Earthquake of October 17, 1989, commonly known as the "World Series Earthquake" because many San Francisco residents, who otherwise might have become casualties, were in the Candlestick Park stadium at the time, anticipating Game 3 (later rescheduled). (On that account, only 67 people lost their lives, despite $6 billion in damage.) Berkland had warned that such an event might occur days before.
> 
> ...



Hope that guy is wrong  Good thing is that we only have to wait two days


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 17, 2011)

If this does happen..and I survive...gonna find this guy and stab him for Jinxing us


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a bit skeptical of any scientific statements coming from a section called "National creationism" but if it does happen we're nowhere near prepared for it.


----------



## ez (Mar 17, 2011)

i read the part about the moon and lol'd 

that's all i needed


----------



## BassGS (Mar 17, 2011)

I won't doubt it but I'll wait and see. I'm not experience in this so I can't say a word.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope it happens.


----------



## Chou (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my god, that's the day after tomorrow!


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope he's wrong.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn, I really hope not.

Glad we don't get earthquakes in my area.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 17, 2011)

> Within days of the Sendai event, retired geologist Jim Berkland began sounding warnings that another earthquake could occur, specifically in California or off its coast



well this is one Saturday I will remember if it happens


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, let's see what happens.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope he is wrong, I was born there.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope he's wrong .


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Mar 17, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that the Loma Prieta quake was the _only_ one he got right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 17, 2011)

oh fuck. no more celebrities


----------



## blackbird (Mar 17, 2011)

The Earth is bursting at the seams. 

Wonder if it breaks in two some day...


----------



## Momoka (Mar 17, 2011)

Say good bye to your career when you wrong!! 











But more cha-ching when you're right


----------



## BassGS (Mar 17, 2011)

When will we have the power to control earthquakes and other natural disasters?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 17, 2011)

Its on FOX NEWS. From a Creationism Website as well! Yeah, NOT CREDIBLE.


----------



## very bored (Mar 17, 2011)

If I were in California, I'd get ready for an earthquake, but if earthquakes are truly unpredictable, Californians should already be ready for one.


----------



## Chou (Mar 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its on FOX NEWS. From a Creationism Website as well! Yeah, NOT CREDIBLE.



...If it's not credible, wouldn't it be due to the guy making the prediction, not the sites that report on it?


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Mar 17, 2011)

Well shit guys. 

But I'll be damn if an earthquake ruins my weekend.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 17, 2011)

Somehow, I don't know why, I'm not really surprised. I mean, isn't California on the other side of the plate that moved and caused the earthquake in Japan? Well, the other part as to move to catch up to it so... earthquake in California.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sitting right on top of the san andreas fault. We'll see in two days fox geologist.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Indeed we will.

((I'm geologically close to the fault as well.))


----------



## Tkae (Mar 18, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> I'm sitting right on top of the san andreas fault. We'll see in two days fox geologist.



Do you know California's seismic activity?

There have been 773 earthquakes in the past week.

375 of them were in the California 













You got a death wish 

You couldn't _pay me_ to go to California with or without a prediction like this looming. California's a death trap, and has been for centuries. And we've known it.

Idk why anyone in their right mind would live there if they had the chance to live somewhere else.


----------



## BassGS (Mar 18, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> I'm sitting right on top of the san andreas fault. We'll see in two days fox geologist.





Tokoyami said:


> Indeed we will.
> 
> ((I'm geologically close to the fault as well.))



Aren't you guys a little worried? Just in case.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 18, 2011)

You see, at times like this most nations would be in fear. But California isn't just any place


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 18, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Aren't you guys a little worried? Just in case.



Nope. Nothing is going to happen. Nothing ever does.

If something does happen, I'll get over it.


----------



## Bender (Mar 18, 2011)

Well say hello to chaos


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 18, 2011)

Given the frequency of quakes in California, he could just point at a minor quake and go "Ha, I was right!"


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 18, 2011)

BassGS said:


> Aren't you guys a little worried? Just in case.


Absolutely not.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 18, 2011)

This got me thinking about how "good" animals are at predicting earthquakes.

Last time we got hit by a magnitude 6.something(9?) 7.2 all my stupid cat did was howl and cry in the living room. I had to risk getting crushed just to save that retard. After I released it outside it got lost for several hours. Looks like I can't count on it to give me any warnings.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Mar 18, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *This got me thinking about how "good" animals are at predicting earthquakes.*
> 
> Last time we got hit by a magnitude 6.something(9?) 7.2 all my stupid cat did was howl and cry in the living room. I had to risk getting crushed just to save that retard. After I released it outside it got lost for several hours. Looks like I can't count on it to give me any warnings.



*pfft* Not my cats. They hardly cry or get restless before the ground starts shaking and once it does they always look so surprised like "woah! didn't see that comming!"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 18, 2011)

half of NF is gonna die in 2 days.


----------



## Syed (Mar 18, 2011)

We`ll see in 2 days if this dude was right (only right if it`s a major quake and not some pansy tremor). Though it`s times like these I`m thankful I live in Southern Ontario.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 18, 2011)

ezxx said:


> i read the part about the moon and lol'd
> 
> that's all i needed



If you're serious, then you're as bad as creationists 

We don't know the exact effects of moon on these things, given that there have not been enough concentrated studies. That said,  

There isn't enough evidence to support a claim either which way.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2011)

eh, no big deal  nothing ever happens in california
yes it will bite us in the ass for thinking that but its true..

i guess a big the big one could happen in 2 days, the one that will supposedly split CA in two, which i have no doubt that will happen.

this talk of earthquakes shouldn't come as surprise, this is what the earth does. it is not because "mother nature is mad" or cuz "humans are destroying the earth" or cuz "y u no pray enough", its just what the earth has always been doing for millions of years.


----------



## Altron (Mar 18, 2011)

Meh California is due for a big Earthquake any day now. However I am pretty sure California is not even remotely prepared for a quake like the one Japan. Luckily I live quite far away from any of the major fault lines such as San Andreas Fault Line.


----------



## olehoncho (Mar 18, 2011)

We have mini-earthquakes several times a day.  So what?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2011)

ol?honch? said:


> We have mini-earthquakes several times a day.  So what?



that's cuz we never feel the little 2.0/3.0 ones cuz you can't feel those 
there's thousands of 'earthquakes' happening all the time this minute.


but what we mean is that the big, 9.0+ earthquake will happen in california one day[maybe soon, maybe not so soon] and it might rip california in two, [below san andreas and above] 

you know, this guy didn't even say how big this earthquake could be 

but its near andreas fault, so i ain't worried.. 
worried for my state though, family that lives near it,


----------



## Aiku (Mar 18, 2011)

Be prepared, California.


----------



## azurelegance (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope it doesn't (( My cousins live in Cali.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2011)

i live in california, but i still can't take this seriously..[mostly cuz my city is too lucky and nothing ever happens and if anything does happen it always skips our city and yeah.. plus we ain't near the fault line, well, its close to LA so i guess we are somewhat close but idk]

someone make me take this more seriously, please


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 18, 2011)

If a German octopus confirms this prediction, then you really have something worry about...


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 18, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> If a German octopus confirms this prediction, then you really have something worry about...



hahaha! true true,

im sad that he died..


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 18, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> If a German octopus confirms this prediction, then you really have something worry about...



What's that you say my pet octopus? 

_Großen Erdbeben! _

You say a big earthquake?  When - where?  

_Kalifornien - und bald! _

California, and soon?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 18, 2011)

Super moon again? That was already debunked as it'd have very little effect overall.  You're talking a few extra millimeters compared to "normal" moon.


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 18, 2011)

Wilykat said:


> Super moon again? That was already debunked as it'd have very little effect overall.  You're talking a few extra millimeters compared to "normal" moon.



Yeah that sounded like total horse crap.


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 18, 2011)

hes probably wrong about the date, but califonia will sink one day(the all west coast).

It only a matter of time


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 18, 2011)

why are there members wishing for california to either split in two or sink into the ocean? 

those people can piss off. 

on another note:

it's funny how there are no geologists in or near the area where it's supposed to hit that have warned us of this.

I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 18, 2011)

I predict California *could* have an Earthquake in the next hour 

If I'm right praise me
If I'm wrong just wait they'll have an Earthquake soon enough


----------



## DanE (Mar 18, 2011)

he just got hyped after watching Battle:LA


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2011)

Brace yourself cali


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 18, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> What's that you say my pet octopus?
> 
> _Gro?en Erdbeben! _
> 
> ...



I read that as a big strawberry was going to come to California.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

I look forward to the destruction of California


----------



## PoisonIvy (Mar 18, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> I look forward to the destruction of California



I live there


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

Sucks to be you  but your state sucks. Well, not all of it. I just hope Las Angeles gets taken out to sea.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2011)

^ NOOOOO GOD. NO GOD PLEASE NO. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

THAT'S FUCKING HOLLYWOOD MAN. ;(


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

That's one of the reasons it has to go.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Mar 18, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> ^ NOOOOO GOD. NO GOD PLEASE NO. NO. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> THAT'S FUCKING HOLLYWOOD MAN. ;(



No worries. California lies on a strike-slip fault, so it's not possible.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

^ wha? O.o


----------



## abcd (Mar 18, 2011)

I think many of his points are valid .... But we are far from predicting faults with a good probability


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 18, 2011)

Its not like the US will lose anything of worth with a bunch of flag burning liberals and God hating ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dying, I'm behind anything that'll destroy San Francisco.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Until the cats start actin' funny, the birds fly away, and the dogs bark like someone cut their balls off, I won't believe it.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Mar 18, 2011)

My sister is in Cali. On an AF base with her AF Lt. hubby. Who has been on alert since the big one in Japan. If it does happen, it won't catch them with their pants down and that, at least, is something.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

I like that meme


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow huh ? 

Guess I'll keep my shoes near my bed and a working flash light nearby. Other than that, it's a normal Saturday for me. 

This shit gives those folks, who stockpiled on iodine for the nuclear cloud coming over from Japan, another reason to go panic shopping.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope all the paps and wannabes are swallowed up by the Earth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Well if California did get swallowed by the sea that means all the states next to them will see their economy ruined. Californians don't know how to run a state.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 18, 2011)

Woah waitwaitwait !!

I'm still here (Ca) ! Wait until I'm away ! Dun wanna earthcake to shake my holidays !!

And yesterday, me and my bro were freaking out about radiations !


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 18, 2011)

Earth cake? 

And why are so many Californians foolish about the radiation thing? You WON'T be effected at all by Japan's nuclear problems in terms of radiation. If anything the only way the world will be effected is when Japan defaults on debts and screws other countries over financially.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 18, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Earth cake?
> 
> And why are so many Californians foolish about the radiation thing? You WON'T be effected at all by Japan's nuclear problems in terms of radiation. If anything the only way the world will be effected is when Japan defaults on debts and screws other countries over financially.



I like mispelling words. Earth cake is funnier.

And yeah, my brother couldn't sleep until he heard it wasn't that big of radiations.

But this "geologist" sounds like Paco Rabanne and the whole "Mir falling and destroying France"... Silly.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 18, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Earth cake?
> 
> And why are so many Californians foolish about the radiation thing? You WON'T be effected at all by Japan's nuclear problems in terms of radiation. If anything the only way the world will be effected is when Japan defaults on debts and screws other countries over financially.


You mean I won't grow a third cancerous arm out of my back?

Wonderful, here I've been sewing on extra armholes to all my shirts.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok it's now the 19th in California, and the full moon should be high over now.  So where is the state?  Still in the same place it has been for the last thousand years.


----------



## Bitch (Mar 19, 2011)

Wilykat said:


> Ok it's now the 19th in California, and the full moon should be high over now.  So where is the state?  Still in the same place it has been for the last thousand years.





So much for that.  Typical Saturday morning for me.

Nothing will ever happen to California.


----------



## whatuwan (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't put your guard down, March the 19th is not over yet .


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope nothing happens. Enough with all of these disasters


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2011)

Today's the day guys. _Me, Godzilla, will go to Califonia and DESTROY IT MWAHAHAHAHAHA. Then people with think it's an Earthquake cause they are stupid as shit!_


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Today's the day guys. _Me, Godzilla, will go to Califonia and DESTROY IT MWAHAHAHAHAHA. Then people with think it's an Earthquake cause they are stupid as shit!_



5 bucks you'll break down and eat your words if a massive one really happens and people die.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> 5 bucks you'll break down and eat your words if a massive one really happens and people die.



Hmmm....Let's see.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 19, 2011)

I throw ten in that bet.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 19, 2011)

H......holy shit.

He was right, we just got hit.


----------



## Naklin (Mar 19, 2011)

omg why Cali :'(


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2011)

We all gon dai


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 19, 2011)

Earthquake where are you??

I haven't felt a thing.
Kubo said the moon would be closest to them on 12:09pm pacific time zone
Well its 11:40am right now

But that's when the moon is closest to Japan so idk.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone mind if the thread is closed?


----------



## abcd (Mar 19, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Does anyone mind if the thread is closed?







> Q: Can you predict earthquakes?
> 
> A: No. Neither the USGS nor Caltech nor any other scientists have ever predicted a major earthquake. They do not know how, and they do not expect to know how any time in the foreseeable future. However based on scientific data, probabilities can be calculated for potential future earthquakes. For example, scientists estimate that over the next 30 years the probability of a major EQ occurring in the San Francisco Bay area is 67% and 60% in Southern California.
> 
> The USGS focuses their efforts on the long-term mitigation of earthquake hazards by helping to improve the safety of structures, rather than by trying to accomplish short-term predictions.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 19, 2011)

I wanted to point out, that given the frequency of quakes in California, you'll be very close to 100% accurate if you predict a quake to happen on any day of the week.  It doesn't mean anything, other than that the fault line is pretty active.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 19, 2011)

so the probability rises a lot today?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 19, 2011)

when one "predicts" an earthquake, it's assumed that they mean a big one.

still waiting.


----------



## xenopyre (Mar 19, 2011)

This calls for a 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcCO6E4NUs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 19, 2011)

there's many little insignificant earthquakes in CA all the time but you can't even feel it and we're used to it

so stop with the "but there's hundreds of earthquakes in CA all the time " cuz the predictor dude obviously is talking about a big significant earthquake.
no not some measly 5.4 earthquake[thoes are so harmless i swear]
he means like 8.0 something right?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 19, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> there's many little insignificant earthquakes in CA all the time but you can't even feel it and we're used to it
> 
> so stop with the "but there's hundreds of earthquakes in CA all the time " cuz the predictor dude obviously is talking about a big significant earthquake.
> no not some measly 5.4 earthquake[thoes are so harmless i swear]
> he means like 8.0 something right?



I'm pointing out that he could still claim to be right about a quake happening today, even if there is no huge quake, and today was like any other day.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 19, 2011)

Do all the little earthquakes mean that tension is constantly being released, which makes it more unlikely for tension to build up and cause a 8.0+ earthquake?

Someone enlighten me plz.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 20, 2011)

So it's 9:30 at night here and no earthquake.

Any explanations oh so accurate geologist person?


----------



## Frostman (Mar 20, 2011)

You tellin me I brought all that earthquake insurance for notin?


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 20, 2011)

According to the geologist dude, an earthquake will occur somewhere between the 19th and the 26th of March. The 'seismic window' opened on the 19th.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 20, 2011)

title needs to be changed then


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 20, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> According to the geologist dude, an earthquake will occur somewhere between the 19th and the 26th of March. The 'seismic window' opened on the 19th.



bullcrap.

he's just attempting to cover his ass now.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 20, 2011)

The article did say "on or about" March 19.  There's still hope, guys!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Full of crap geologist is full of crap


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm coming to you live from Los Angeles to tell you that the local time is now 12:22 AM, and there has not been so much as a tremor all day. 

That's March 19 down.

...That having been said, I'm still nervous. Not because of pseudo-scientific quackery, but because the Ring of Fire encircles all the Pacific shorelines, all interconnected, ringing bells up and down both sides of the Ocean, and our San Andreas Faultline has been way too quiet in recent years.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2011)

Change title to  Full of shit Geologist is full of shit


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm taking university geology class right now and I can tell you 
no self respecting geologist would dare say they can predict an earthquake


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> According to the geologist dude, an earthquake will occur somewhere between the 19th and the 26th of March. The 'seismic window' opened on the 19th.



lol seismic window


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Mar 20, 2011)

*I survived the Non-existent California March 19 Earthquake. *​
It was truly a bitter fight for survival but I did it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 20, 2011)

Robot-Overlord said:


> *I survived the Non-existent California March 19 Earthquake. *​
> It was truly a bitter fight for survival but I did it.



Just enjoy the Supermoon.


----------



## krickitat (Mar 20, 2011)

lol you know some rags will do anything to get a sensational headline. California is at risk for an earthquake anytime anywhere cause its on one of the most active fault lines in the world. 

No Duh


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 20, 2011)

The moon looks nice tonight


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 20, 2011)

weather up here in norcal is still pretty much a disaster

i guess that counts kinda


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 20, 2011)

I doubt even the people at fox believed this guy. They only put him on because their viewers buy into conspiracies.

He does seem like a nice guy though. Reminds me of Gandalf for some reason.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 20, 2011)

OH YEAH, VOTING AFTER THE FACT, OH YEAH!


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 20, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> According to the geologist dude, an earthquake will occur somewhere between the 19th and the 26th of March. The '*seismic window*' opened on the 19th.



 seismic window?  I think people are about to throw this guy out of the seismic window.


----------

